# Sun failing? Not a problem with a case of these



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.homeperfect.com/bulbrite...ndelabra-e12-base-clear-case-of-25-clear.html


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

$747.50 here for 25 of them

http://www.pegasuslighting.com/led-...base-2w.html?gclid=CLSY4qCP2rICFQQ4nAodczYAug

Don't waste your money

I do not know the why as to the price of LED lighting. But I can assure everyone, it will be over soon.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not dimmable, no deal.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I won't buy any at that price unless the say "Monster" on them.

If you just want to save money and don't care how ridiculous your chandelier looks, you can buy these E12 - E27 Candelabra Bulb Lamp Socket Enlarger Adapters on eBay for just $.99 each including shipping. I did, and there is a domestic supplier who will sell them for the same price each, but adding on $3 shipping.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"AntAltMike" said:


> I won't buy any at that price unless the say "Monster" on them.
> 
> If you just want to save money and don't care how ridiculous your chandelier looks, you can buy these E12 - E27 Candelabra Bulb Lamp Socket Enlarger Adapters on eBay for just $.99 each including shipping. I did, and there is a domestic supplier who will sell them for the same price each, but adding on $3 shipping.


Do those work with LED bulbs though?

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

They'll work with any E-27 base bulb. The CFB bulbs are nearly as efficient as the LEDs and sell for a tiny fraction of the price.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"AntAltMike" said:


> They'll work with any E-27 base bulb. The CFB bulbs are nearly as efficient as the LEDs and sell for a tiny fraction of the price.


I already have 2 LED bulbs, but my ceiling fan requires the candelabra bulbs (I replaced the light kit and Hunter now uses candelabra style for their ceiling fans). Do you know if these will work with a dimmer?

- Merg


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never found LEDs that work with traditional dimmers. I have found a few CFLs that will. They are making new style dimmers though to handle LEDs and CFLs.


----------

